# builder needed in caldas da rainha



## louise321 (May 30, 2013)

Hi,
Can anyone recommend a good builder, I need the plastic roof replacing that covers my swimming pool? My house lies on the outskirts of caldas da rainha, Portugal.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi Louise.

Is the plastic roof part of a coberatura?


----------



## louise321 (May 30, 2013)

Hi it is made of plastic rigid sheets bolted to structure made of stone and steel. Many thanks


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi, I can recommend my builder who is also a specialist in pools - I was going to PM, but you haven't enough posts yet.

His name is Francisco Rocha and here is his web site for pools - http://www.planodagua.com/en/home.html 

He's building my house in Nadadouro right now, he was well referred and speaks English.

Feel free to tell him I referred you.

Cheers,
Ana


----------

